# Moving to KL in February End



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Guys,
I am new to this forum but have been reading many posts around here and must say the information you get out of these forums is quite useful.
I have been offered a job in KL starting Mid February 2013 and will be moving to Kl by end of Feb at least.
Will be moving along with my wife and 4 Yr old son. I have a couple of queries and would highly appreciate responses from you people,
1. I would be looking around for a rented accommodation preferably a 1 BHK flat or maybe a shared accommodation. MY budget is around 1500 RM. i would prefer to live around Brickfield's area.
2. I need to get my son admitted in the April session and have basically zeroed down on the Global Indian School , any information about the school and is it good enough.
3. My office would be in Sungei Bassi and am planning to share a CAB from brickfields to there but are there any options to live near to someplace in Sungei Bassi and how to travel to my office from there and also would like to know if any other schools nearby my office where i can get my son admitted.

I know these are a lot of questions to be asked at once. but as am moving to anew country so all help would be highly appreciated as am a bit nervous at the moment about the move.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

I have been offered a job in KL starting Mid February 2013 and will be moving to Kl by end of Feb (do you mean Jan) at least. . . prefer to live around Brickfield's area (KL Sentral station)

2....Global Indian School-do you mean enrolling your son at Global Indian International School GIIS?(Address Global Montessori Plus & Primary Campus Primary Campus, 55 Jalan Thamby Abdullah, Brickfields, Kuala Lumpur 50470 Malaysia Tel: +603 2273 7255?)

3. My office would be in Sungei Bassi (Sungei Besi station)

I suggest 
2. you walk around Brickfield and ascertain a desirable area before contacting the rental agency. As you walk around, you might notice signs listing co-share houses, houses rentals etc. Recommend you use an agent as he/she does not charge fees to renters; LL pays. 

2. As for Sungei Besi office, have you mapped distance office from train station?

3. Will you buy a car or use public transport?

Good luck and have a relaxing move.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi lorgnette ,
Thanks for your prompt reply.
Yes i mean the same school. I would be searching for accommodation around this school only so that my wife can pickup and drop him daily.
I wud be using public transport most of the time but for commuting to office would be sharing a CAB with other colleagues so priority would be living in brick fields.

What i wanted to ask was whether stayin near sungei bassi was a suitable option and are there any good schools near by that place or brick-fields would be the only viable option and to commute daily from there.
Also if anyone knows about and shared accomodation available from march around brick-fields it would be great.

Thanks


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Shared accommodation is a good option as we prefer it when we are on short post abroad. We are laid back, get along easily and flexible so we meet good housemates often. It gives us an insight into a neighborhood, its culture and its people.

I advise that you take it easy a couple of days enjoy the buzzling city before hunting for a house mate. The higher temp and humidity will zap your energy- experience the sensation as soon as you leave the airport--like entering a steam room after a cold shower! (opposite of leaving India for OZ)

Brickfields might be a good choice- grocery shopping for familiar items rather than drive to Little India each time you yearn a particular ingredient or food. Do not be in a hurry to settle on a place until you seen it. Look at the various papers- new straits times, star etc in ads section for a n estimate in costs and space and location although it is early to decide now. 

What i wanted to ask was whether staying near sungei besi was a suitable option 
if you are traveling by train, you will be fine from kl sentral (central) to sungai Besi. Or arrange a car pool after you meet your neighbours. For wife and child, Brickfields will be a wiser choice to interact quickly with locals in the area and for Indian (mostly) shops and restaurants accessibility. 

Have you considered registering your son in a local school in Brickfields? He will likely meet and mix with children living in Brickfields, and pick up three languages -Malay, English and Tamil faster and remember the experience later in life. Your wife might appreciate getting to know their parents when picking and dropping him in the school premises and soon form a support group in shopping, drinking teas and after school activities too.

Malaysians are relaxed in meeting friends!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks a lot Lorgnette. Thanks for replying.
i have zeroed down on brickfields as most of my office colleagues wil be living there and i can share transport cost amongst them. As for school i think GIIS would be the only choice as my wife wants our son to be able to pick up the course quickly as and when we return back home to india.
Will be appying for shared accommodation through various websites starting January and see what all options i get.
I have found Villa scott to be an appartment which would come under my budget if and IF I share the accomodation.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Sukesh, you will have a relaxed start to house search as KL will be celebrating public holidays PH: 24 January-Prophet Muhammad's Birthday; 27 January-Thaipusam; 1 February-Federal Territory Day; 10-12 February- Chinese New Year (CNY). 

Have you asked around your co-workers’ circle if they know of house share opportunities in Brickfields? 

Will be applying for shared accommodation through various websites starting January and see what all options i get.
Planning ahead is great. In Jan you will have a few options to compare before deciding on an ideal location. 

When you receive replies, notify them of convenient times to visit as well since the LL might be free from other appointments during these PH before you start work (after CNY likely Feb 15). 

Until then, good luck in preparing your move abroad!


----------

